# something that peves me



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

one thing that peeves me is when breeders are trying to develop a new breed they don't document any of it so if the breed goes extinct we may never see it again execpt for a fluke so way back when people got into developing breed they should have documented does this make any one else upset


----------

